# Dish Now or wait til 922 Availability



## tomallison24

Just got my first HDTV in the last 3 weeks. Will be moving from TWC to Dish. Probably would have signed up by now but I got wind of the new 922 receiver with slingbox and larger hard drive.

My ? for you already with dish and the 722 and 722k, would you wait for the 922(hopefully included for new subscriber) or go with Dish now. If I go with Dish now I will not spend money on the 922 later.


----------



## dennispap

tomallison24 said:


> Just got my first HDTV in the last 3 weeks. Will be moving from TWC to Dish. Probably would have signed up by now but I got wind of the new 922 receiver with slingbox and larger hard drive.
> 
> My ? for you already with dish and the 722 and 722k, would you wait for the 922(hopefully included for new subscriber) or go with Dish now. If I go with Dish now I will not spend money on the 922 later.


I doubt they will give for free the 922. Probably like $200-300 dollars.
I would go with the 722k for now. You prob can get that one for free with a contract. I have the 722 and cant live without it. When the 922 first comes out , there will be issues and bugs, go with the 722k.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I agree... there will be most likely an upgrade fee for new and existing customers to get a 922 when it comes out.

As an existing customer, I'm holding off on any system upgrades (keeping my 622 and 722 for now) until the 922 comes out since I know I want that!

But if I was not yet a Dish customer OR did not yet have HD... I wouldn't hold off on signing up for Dish HD until the 922, since it is entirely possible it could be the end of the summer or later before it is readily available anyway.

If past history is any rule, not only might it be slightly later than their "announced" date from CES... but initial supply might be small, so it might be tough to get on day one.


----------



## scoobyxj

My sources tell me "It's probably going to be three or four months yet".


----------



## Allen Noland

scoobyxj said:


> My sources tell me "It's probably going to be three or four months yet".


At least 3 or 4 months.


----------



## jclewter79

If I were a new customer I would go ahead and get a 722k now. You will have to wait a year before you are eligible for an upgrade but, it may still be a while on the 922.


----------



## phrelin

I'd start with Dish now and by the time you're eligible for an upgrade, the 922 might be sufficiently debugged to not find yourself tearing your hair.


----------



## tomallison24

I appreciate all your comments and I will follow the suggestions. Guess I'll be a Dish subscriber soon! Any comments on going directly with Dish or possibly with a local dealer. He sells and installs both Direct and Dish and suggested Dish for their hardware. I know their programming and costs fit me better.


----------



## P Smith

You should watch TiVo vs Dish lawsuit, who knows if the ViP922 is not just colorably different for infringed Dish DRVs.


----------



## Ohioankev

Yeah I was wanting a 922 but the TiVo vs. DISH lawsuit over DVR has definitely put that on a back burner as I don't want to buy a $1000 paperweight. I've already decided if Dish loses DVR i'm 100% NetFlix & Hulu for my video needs, i'll save about $100 monthly.


----------



## BarryG

dennispap said:


> I would go with the 722k for now. You prob can get that one for free with a contract.


New subscriber here - they readily gave me the 722K free WITHOUT a contract. (I did pay the $99 activation fee - they installed everything)


----------



## jclewter79

P Smith said:


> You should watch TiVo vs Dish lawsuit, who knows if the ViP922 is not just colorably different for infringed Dish DRVs.


Not really the subject of this thread but, do you really think Charlie is going to turn them off? DVR service is not distant locals. There is too much at stake, if it comes to it there will an agreement with tivo, if they tell Echostar that they refuse to give them an agreement, TIVOs shareholders would sue. It is not in the companies best interest to refuse an agreement.


----------



## jclewter79

Ohioankev said:


> Yeah I was wanting a 922 but the TiVo vs. DISH lawsuit over DVR has definitely put that on a back burner as I don't want to buy a $1000 paperweight. I've already decided if Dish loses DVR i'm 100% NetFlix & Hulu for my video needs, i'll save about $100 monthly.


And what would be the point of buying a 922? The upfront lease fee lease plus an early termination fee would only be about $500 so, why would you ever consider buying one?


----------



## jclewter79

BarryG said:


> New subscriber here - they readily gave me the 722K free WITHOUT a contract. (I did pay the $99 activation fee - they installed everything)


Did they give you the OTA module for free?


----------



## jporum

Allen Noland said:


> At least 3 or 4 months.


And Charlie said on tonight's Charlie Chat probably not until the fall as they just started Beta testing it this week. He said he played with it this weekend and there were still some things they needed to address to make it work better (can you say bugs!).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yep.. I just posted in the Chat-recap thread... Since the CEO is usually trying to rush things out the door faster than engineers... if Charlie is hedging until Fall, my gut says Winter.


----------



## P Smith

My guts telling me it would be long road to us customers in sight of TiVO lawsuit. 
I'm sure TiVo will go after that old Dish PVR/DVR models and eventually will claim all the ViP models as only colorably different.


----------



## acman

I just became a new Dish subscriber a week ago. I reluctently signed up for a 2 year commitment and got a 722k and a 211k with the new Eastern Arc 1000.4 dish but am being charged $7.00/month to lease this equipment. Now I'm reading that not only did people get free 722k's, but did not have to commit to a contract by paying a $99 fee. I am angry at myself for not researching this more before I subbed. It was exactly 1 week ago so maybe I can still change my agreement? Another new discovery was this new 1000.4 dish only works with mpeg4 equipment so activating any of my older equipment is out.
acman


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps time to move to West coast ?


----------



## BarryG

jclewter79 said:


> Did they give you the OTA module for free?


No - I paid $29 but didn't have to pay for shipping after their screwup of previously telling me the installer would be bringing it to the initial installation.


----------



## Sammy2368

What's the difference between the 722 and the 722K?


----------



## P Smith

Chipset is current, two tuners OTA module($30).


----------



## search4it

I love my VIP722.

Could be along wait and up front $$$ for the 922, and bugs...:hurah:


----------



## Jim5506

Go for the 722K with OTA module NOW. In 1 year the bugs might be out of the 922 and you can upgrade.


----------



## Mr-Rick

acman said:


> I just became a new Dish subscriber a week ago. I reluctently signed up for a 2 year commitment and got a 722k and a 211k with the new Eastern Arc 1000.4 dish but am being charged $7.00/month to lease this equipment. Now I'm reading that not only did people get free 722k's, but did not have to commit to a contract by paying a $99 fee. I am angry at myself for not researching this more before I subbed. It was exactly 1 week ago so maybe I can still change my agreement? Another new discovery was this new 1000.4 dish only works with mpeg4 equipment so activating any of my older equipment is out.
> acman


That is true, a no commitment is available for a $99 upfront fee. However you also do not get the reduced monthly rate for the first 6 months which depending on what you signed up for could amount to $120 - $210 in savings the first 6 months.


----------

